# Cancelled Kansas City Hunt Test



## Txcutter2 (Feb 17, 2009)

We were coming up to visit family and were planning on going to the KCHT. It was cancelled a month before the test date. This is the second time this has happened and it's starting to get old. First, if you're going to plan a test and post it, people make plans and it screws their schedule up after taking vacation to do it. Second, it prevents ANY OTHER club within 300 miles from hosting an event. Third, if you can't handle the responsibility of hosting a test, then either elect people within the club who CAN put together an event or don't host events. This is twice this has happened, why bother scheduling any more trips up there if it's just going to get cancelled again?


----------



## fetchbrowndog (Aug 6, 2011)

sent a pm.


----------



## Gordy Weigel (Feb 12, 2003)

Txcutter2 said:


> We were coming up to visit family and were planning on going to the KCHT. It was cancelled a month before the test date. This is the second time this has happened and it's starting to get old. First, if you're going to plan a test and post it, people make plans and it screws their schedule up after taking vacation to do it. Second, it prevents ANY OTHER club within 300 miles from hosting an event. Third, if you can't handle the responsibility of hosting a test, then either elect people within the club who CAN put together an event or don't host events. This is twice this has happened, why bother scheduling any more trips up there if it's just going to get cancelled again?


Send this to the President of KCRC (Kansas City Retriever Club, their web site is http://www.kcrc.net/)


----------



## Joanne Wilbanks (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm sure if you had all of the facts you would understand why the club had to cancel both of these events. But then again, maybe you wouldn't! We are not the only club that has ever had to cancel events. Some cancel due to extremely low entry levels, some cancel due to weather, some cancel due to no water, some cancel due to too much water and flooded out, and other cancel due to no help. There are a lot of reasons why clubs have to cancel events and some aren't know until the last minute. I was disappointed that my young dog couldn't run Derbys due to all of the canceled Derbys last year, but I understood why they were canceled. I am a board member and if you would like to discuss your "rant", I'd be happy to discuss over a PM or a phone call. I'm not going to discuss why the board had to cancel over a public forum. As Gordy stated, you can contact any board member by way of our web site.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Joanne Wilbanks said:


> I'm sure if you had all of the facts you would understand why the club had to cancel both of these events. But then again, maybe you wouldn't! We are not the only club that has ever had to cancel events. Some cancel due to extremely low entry levels, some cancel due to weather, some cancel due to no water, some cancel due to too much water and flooded out, and other cancel due to no help. There are a lot of reasons why clubs have to cancel events and some aren't know until the last minute. I was disappointed that my young dog couldn't run Derbys due to all of the canceled Derbys last year, but I understood why they were canceled. I am a board member and if you would like to discuss your "rant", I'd be happy to discuss over a PM or a phone call. I'm not going to discuss why the board had to cancel over a public forum. As Gordy stated, you can contact any board member by way of our web site.


True. No club likes or wants to cancel an event, and won't unless there is good reason.

TXCutter, did you perhaps write the club and inquire if it was a problem with manpower, and that you would be happy to help out if that was the case? Just askin'.

JS


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Many clubs operate on a shoestring--few active/working members, loss of grounds, lack of water in a drought year, can't find any help to hire, lots of reasons an event can be cancelled. KCRC is a good club with good people, and I am sure there are valid reasons for the cancellation.

Possibly you could look at running somewhere else and spend your vacation there, even though you may not be able to see family. It's still a vacation!


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

I understand ducks are hard to come by.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Really? you guna throw a rant on a public sight about a club cancelling without even knowing the fact's. I'm sure there is a good reason for them to cancel ,every event I've ran with this club they have been nothing but gracious and welcoming with good grounds and hard working people that seem to enjoy putting the tests/trial's on. But maybe since it inconvenienced YOU so much they will go ahead and put the event on for YOU. 

I am also disappointed that they cancelled this event but will be looking forward to the next event they put on! Thanks to all the members that have worked hard in the past event's!


----------



## Txcutter2 (Feb 17, 2009)

My understanding was they cancelled it due to lack of help, not flooding, not drought, not lack of funding, not lack of birds. Don't tell me you can't find boy scouts, girl scouts, ROTC, NHS members, 4-H, FFA kids, church groups, etc. in an area that populated. These orginazations need community service hours and are seen at hunt tests all over the place. This is an issue of someone not willing to get off their ass and find people to work an event which isn't a legitimate reason to cancel a test. Tests all over Texas were cancelled due to lack of water last year. That's a legitimate reason. And yes, I can comment about a public hunt test on a public forum. I'm sure there are some really great members of the club and they ought to be pissed off and disappointed that this was allowed to happen. Someone dropped the ball.


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

We had a test a while back and had a group of FHA students lined up. Teacher was supposed to bring them, They were no shows, exept for just a few and then they had to leave early. I was Chairman and had to marshal, find bird boys set up test blablabla. Feild rep kinda suggested that I wasnt supposed to be doing all that, I was supposed to be checking on all the test. We had no other choice. Yes things do happen


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW really.
Unbelievable!!!!!!!!!!
Sue


----------



## cpmm665 (Jan 6, 2009)

Txcutter2 said:


> My understanding was they cancelled it due to lack of help, not flooding, not drought, not lack of funding, not lack of birds. Don't tell me you can't find boy scouts, girl scouts, ROTC, NHS members, 4-H, FFA kids, church groups, etc. in an area that populated. These orginazations need community service hours and are seen at hunt tests all over the place. This is an issue of someone not willing to get off their ass and find people to work an event which isn't a legitimate reason to cancel a test. Tests all over Texas were cancelled due to lack of water last year. That's a legitimate reason. And yes, I can comment about a public hunt test on a public forum. I'm sure there are some really great members of the club and they ought to be pissed off and disappointed that this was allowed to happen. Someone dropped the ball.



Not knowing if you ever Chaired an AKC HT, I'm assuming you haven't, let me 'splain something about "volunteer" HELP. I need a person at least 16 years of age with a Hunter Safety Certificate to operate a popper gun. If the Club doesn't have a sufficient number of wingers, I need strong arms to consistently hit a target...(my Granny would make lunches all day, but don't ask her to throw 40+ birds). I need accurate/consistent live bird gunners. I need Marshals with good people and time management skills. I need someone to haul equipment to stakes. I need someone to manage birds at the end of the day and during testing. My Master Judge, his momma just passed, I need a Master judge ASAP. I can tell you, QUALIFIED HELP is challenging to procure. Kansas City Needs You, volunteer to Chair in 2013.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

cpmm665 said:


> Not knowing if you ever Chaired an AKC HT, I'm assuming you haven't, let me 'splain something about "volunteer" HELP. I need a person at least 16 years of age with a Hunter Safety Certificate to operate a popper gun. If the Club doesn't have a sufficient number of wingers, I need strong arms to consistently hit a target...(my Granny would make lunches all day, but don't ask her to throw 40+ birds). I need accurate/consistent live bird gunners. I need Marshals with good people and time management skills. I need someone to haul equipment to stakes. I need someone to manage birds at the end of the day and during testing. My Master Judge, his momma just passed, I need a Master judge ASAP. I can tell you, QUALIFIED HELP is challenging to procure. Kansas City Needs You, volunteer to Chair in 2013.


And if all of that isnt just right and someone has to wait around more then they think they should or if the gunner throws a bad bird for your dog then you'll hear "This club doesnt have their sh#t together,is this the best they can do? Why would they put on an event if they cant do any better than this."


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

I think that the OP issue was that this was the second time the club had done this. Don't know it it was "second consecutive time" or not. The point seemed to be that if a club knows that they are tight WRT some resource, tight enough they may have to call off the test, perhaps they shouldn't schedule the test in the first place until that's resolved.

Just saying that's what it appeared to me he said.


----------



## mwk56 (May 12, 2009)

Once you have a date with AKC, it is hard to get a new one. So the clubs leave the dates on the calendar and hope that everything falls into place and you can pull it off year after year. I belong to Mid-Iowa Retriever club and the club cancelled our HT this June. Basically the same handful of members do all the work for all the events--fun matches in the off season, two FTs and one HT. When the club president asked time after time for some new members to step up and help, no one did in time to pull it together. 

Being an active club member takes lots of time, energy, and dedication--people BURN OUT if they don't get new blood to help. I understand that several members have come forward to work on the 2013 HT so hopefully we will be back on track.

STUFF HAPPENS and the clubs do the best they can.

Meredith


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

When you think about it I guess it's a good thing that this is all the OP has to gripe about in his life.


----------



## fetchbrowndog (Aug 6, 2011)

Thank you for your response to my PM to you. Thought I would be 'kind' not to shame you any more then you have shamed yourself on this forum. See....this club is OLDER then you...or at least started before you could walk. I know who you are...did some checking. We....we are lucky not to have people like you run your dogs in our areas. And....for goodness sake....do you really have to use language such as 'a$$' to express your feelings or thoughts. My.... Anyway, as I said I sent you a PM and you replied in a very sorry sad way, at least all three of your messages are the same, public or private. You, the HT exhibitor from Texas....is JUST that: an exhibitor who bashes the rest of the dog world and most likely is a centered dog handler....or that is what was shared with me in the last 24hrs. I close by saying on a public forum YOU OWE these people of these two clubs, Kansas City RC and MidIowa RC the utmost APOLOGY. SHAME ON YOU.


----------



## clipper (May 11, 2003)

nol...they wern't consecutive.. I ran their spring test..
the last cancellation was due to low entries..


----------



## cpmm665 (Jan 6, 2009)

Eric Johnson said:


> I think that the OP issue was that this was the second time the club had done this. Don't know it it was "second consecutive time" or not. The point seemed to be that if a club knows that they are tight WRT some resource, tight enough they may have to call off the test, perhaps they shouldn't schedule the test in the first place until that's resolved.
> 
> Just saying that's what it appeared to me he said.


IDK, the times I've been with a significant other and made a negative reference on the part of "WE", it usually refers to the fact that I'm pissed at myself for agreeing to concessions. EX:, "S.O. wants me to join in visiting relatives on one of my two weeks off for the year. For a $75 Hunt Test fee I have a valid reason not to be joining the Family Reunion, but I'm a hero 'cuz I'm driving my sweety there. Test Canceled, I'm pissed because I could have gone to Vegas with my buddies....for a HT?


----------



## Joanne Wilbanks (Mar 30, 2004)

One thing you need to get straight is, per the AKC Regulations & Guidelines for AKC Hunting Tests for Retrievers Chapter 1, Section 3, Page 3 is that the distance is only 200 miles. Not the 300 miles that you mentioned and I don't believe there is any club in that 200 mile distance that was wanting to put on a Hunt Test that very same weekend on a holiday weekend to boot. The issue had nothing to do with getting paid help and NO ONE in the club dropped the ball. The ones in charge did everything they could. Like I said, you don't have all of the facts.


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Just wow. If I were a part of the KC club, the best part about not holding the test would be not having to deal with the OP. I understand being disappointed that a test you wanted to run was cancelled but for crying out loud, what a self serving act it was to come post your gripe here.


----------



## steve schreiner (Jun 15, 2009)

Joanne Wilbanks said:


> One thing you need to get straight is, per the AKC Regulations & Guidelines for AKC Hunting Tests for Retrievers Chapter 1, Section 3, Page 3 is that the distance is only 200 miles. Not the 300 miles that you mentioned and I don't believe there is any club in that 200 mile distance that was wanting to put on a Hunt Test that very same weekend on a holiday weekend to boot. The issue had nothing to do with getting paid help and NO ONE in the club dropped the ball. The ones in charge did everything they could. Like I said, you don't have all of the facts.


Most complainers usually don't have all the facts....The concerned ones ask what happened ... Anyone that has worked to put together an event knows there are many things that can cause a problem ...Better luck next time ....Steve S


----------



## davewolfe (Mar 22, 2010)

I just wonder if any of the people that are upset that the h/t was cancelled, have jump thru hoops to be a judge or marshall or even throw in a shot gun to help another club shot a flyer. Seem like people just want to show up and run there dogs. We all need to help one another out or one will have a place to run a dog.


----------



## Steve Kelley (Feb 21, 2009)

The Kansas City Retriever Club is an outstanding club. We as a club have and always have had very high standards from our events. Many factors are involved in each event no matter what it is ie: training day,hunt test, field trial or even a board meeting any cancellation comes with a great amount of discussion. If any one or more factors are missing and an event will not meet or exceed our standards that event will be approached with a lets fix it attitdued. If no solutions can be achieved that will ensure the event is enjoyable for all handlers,workers , marshalls and stake chairs the event will be cancelled. We regret this as many we consider great friends will be affected.

Steve Kelley KCRC Hunt Test Chairman
816-215-7248
No guts NO Glory


----------



## Kelly Greenwood (Dec 18, 2008)

I wonder if the owner-handler qual was what caused them to not have enough workers? I know we don't have enough workers for an owner-handler qual in our area.


----------



## Steve Kelley (Feb 21, 2009)

No the owner handler qual was not the issue,we have always had great judges and help.


----------



## Joanne Wilbanks (Mar 30, 2004)

It still would have been the same outcome with or without the O/H Qual.


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 25, 2007)

Some years ago. And I share this story just for the humour. Joe Leptick of the Swiftcurrent Retriver Club was chairing a trial. Help was scarce, given remote and low population in Saskatchawan. Anyways the trial folks (competitors) show up for the trial. Joe aproaches different individuals who are from away. He ask if they have dollar (referred to in Canada as a Loonie). "Would you give me your dollar"? Upon turning over the dollar to Joe he would proclaim them a member of the Swiftcurrent Retriever Club and assign them their duty for the day.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

davewolfe said:


> ..... Seem like people just want to show up and run there dogs. ......



did the OP even have a dog to run?
or did he just want to "exhibit" something?
I tell you group. I have had to call off a test.
I was the chairperson. It sucked.
if some weenie had chafed me after 'cause he did not get to sell his hotdogs,
it would be that last time he was welcome at my sausage fest!!!!!


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^ZACKLY^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Entries------------------------DECLINED_______________!

Don't need um regards

Bubba


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Sounds fairly typical. I don't have any problem with hearing complaints. The only problem with complainers is that they just complain loudly and never offer any solution or suggestions. To make matters worse, they expect you to jump when they complain loudly and walk away. 

Often, they could have fixed their own complaint by thinking about the problem and stepping in themselves to solve it.


----------



## schb02 (Feb 21, 2010)

Joanne Wilbanks said:


> and I don't believe there is any club in that 200 mile distance that was wanting to put on a Hunt Test that very same weekend on a holiday weekend to boot.


You are assuming the other clubs around the 200 mile range didn't want to run a third test this year. The 2013 Master Nationals is in Kansas so I bet a club out there was at least thinking about it. That is a very nice week-end to have a test on.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

Perhaps the OP did post somewhat of a rant without knowing all of the facts, which is of course regrettable.

However, who was in possession of the facts causing the cancellation of the test? Based on the information in this post, it sounds like the entrants were only told that the test was cancelled and were given no reason as to why. Even though as another poster pointed out, if the OP had known the reasons he/she would have understood. Why not provide the reason and at least remove that as a reason for griping and complaining?

As per usual, it appears that a lack of clear communication is at the bottom of this entire situation.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

RookieTrainer said:


> Why not provide the reason and at least remove that as a reason for griping and complaining?


My thoughts exactly. It sucks to have to cancel a test for all involved and I could not have cared less about this particular one. However, when the members all started coming on to post that there were very good reasons for cancelling but they are super secret and we are not going to tell you but they were really good ones, it does make me wonder. Why not just spit out and let everyone decide if it is worth it to plan a trip to KC area around this club's tests in the future.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Txcutter2 said:


> We were coming up to visit family and were planning on going to the KCHT. It was cancelled a month before the test date. This is the second time this has happened and it's starting to get old. First, if you're going to plan a test and post it, people make plans and it screws their schedule up after taking vacation to do it. Second, it prevents ANY OTHER club within 300 miles from hosting an event. Third, if you can't handle the responsibility of hosting a test, then either elect people within the club who CAN put together an event or don't host events. This is twice this has happened, why bother scheduling any more trips up there if it's just going to get cancelled again?


Well Mr R****** H***, you could have offered to help instead of pissing and moaning. Course since your the type to falsify your name on entries I wouldn't expect you to be the type to step up and help. Nunzio seems appropriate.


/paul


----------



## pat addis (Feb 3, 2008)

entrys down bird costs up gas prices up club members getting older and burned out lots of reasons, could be any why do they owe you a reason


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Also it does not look like they were never "finalized" on EE, they canceled BEFORE other available HTs closed (of which none are really that close), plus it's their weekend I don't blame them for holding on to that weekend...having been very close to canceling my club's FT and knowing first hand how hard it is to organize an event, I don't think the club owes anyone a reason. if you want to know, join the club and become an active member! And for those who don't think "getting burnt out" isn't a valid reason hasn't put on many events!

Edit: There is another HT club that canceled on the same weekend - don't hear people publicly beating the club members about the brow...stuff happens!


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

FOM said:


> Also it does not look like they were never "finalized" on EE, they canceled BEFORE other available HTs closed (of which none are really that close), plus it's their weekend I don't blame them for holding on to that weekend...having been very close to canceling my club's FT and knowing first hand how hard it is to organize an event, I don't think the club owes anyone a reason. if you want to know, join the club and become an active member! And for those who don't think "getting burnt out" isn't a valid reason hasn't put on many events!
> 
> *Edit: There is another HT club that canceled on the same weekend - don't hear people publicly beating the club members about the brow...stuff happens!*


Yep, that would be us, the Northeast WA Gun Dog Club. I know of 1 pro that was planning on bringing 13 dogs and others that were wanting to attend from 2 states away. Thankfully, when word went out that we had to cancel (before the event was finalized on EE), people actually picked up the phone and called me or sent an e-mail if they wanted to know why. Good to know there are plenty of people out there that still know how to handle situations like adults.


----------



## Kelly Greenwood (Dec 18, 2008)

Workers, land, judges,birds,water,equipment, there are solutions to all of them. Helps if your club has "the guy" or gal that just comes up with solutions. If we couldn't think of a solution we would ask on here, great wealth of experienced and imaginative, helpful people on here. 

A great example of this is the first test I ever ran, the state confiscated all the birds Saturday morning. The club did not cancell the test, they called people and everyo0ne brought frozen birds from their freezer. For live flyers they found enough Chuckar for Master and the only other birds they could get were pigeons. So they called AKC and said they were going to use pigeons and AKC said no so the club explained they were going to use dolkens or bumpers and then AKC said use pigeons and get it done. 
We like things to go perfect but sometimes things go wrong and we work though it. And sometimes those are the best and fondest memories. 
Love the imagination of the judges in creating water at some events in the desserts of the southwest. AKC doesn't have requirements on the minimum depth or size for water and sometimes a 20 ft by 10 ft puddle is all you have to use. Ground cracked around your normal water, a few sheets of plastic and a few hours work and a small pump and I can create enough water for a test away from the normal pond. Not enough workers I start calling people.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Kelly Greenwood said:


> Workers, land, judges,birds,water,equipment, there are solutions to all of them. Helps if your club has "the guy" or gal that just comes up with solutions. If we couldn't think of a solution we would ask on here, great wealth of experienced and imaginative, helpful people on here.
> 
> A great example of this is the first test I ever ran, the state confiscated all the birds Saturday morning. The club did not cancell the test, they called people and everyo0ne brought frozen birds from their freezer. For live flyers they found enough Chuckar for Master and the only other birds they could get were pigeons. So they called AKC and said they were going to use pigeons and AKC said no so the club explained they were going to use dolkens or bumpers and then AKC said use pigeons and get it done.
> We like things to go perfect but sometimes things go wrong and we work though it. And sometimes those are the best and fondest memories.
> Love the imagination of the judges in creating water at some events in the desserts of the southwest. AKC doesn't have requirements on the minimum depth or size for water and sometimes a 20 ft by 10 ft puddle is all you have to use. Ground cracked around your normal water, a few sheets of plastic and a few hours work and a small pump and I can create enough water for a test away from the normal pond. Not enough workers I start calling people.


So does this mean that you are on the list to help them out next year?

What is the fix for burnout?

Assumtion is the mother of all screwup regards

Bubba


----------



## Kelly Greenwood (Dec 18, 2008)

Bubba said:


> So does this mean that you are on the list to help them out next year?
> 
> What is the fix for burnout?
> 
> ...


Absolutely if they need help I would love to go! I love working at tests cause you get the best seat in the house for watching dogs work and then you usually get a free lunch on top of it! I love to throw the live ducks, or run a winger station or plant a blind, I also like to see If I can get the next series set up before the judges are done with the call back list. I remember calling a hunt secretary an asking if I could come out and work at thier test and they were asking me "who are you?" and Why do you want to work??!?!! They had a hard time understanding why a person not runniing a dog would want to come out and work for a club they didn't even belong too haha. Then the first Field trial I went to go watch I talked them into letting me hang birds and run them out to the close stations. 
I even got an award at the 2010 Labrador Nationals because I worked every event they had. They made me take a lap around the ring when giving out awards. 
I have had judges like Kevin Burnell(sp?) tell me to slow down because it was hot and I was running to plant the blind and they thought it was too hot. 

The fix for burnout is to bring in new club members. A local club here was in a bit of trouble and running out of workers and they decided to change things, they started having training days and providing food at training days, they had their meeting on training days, they started offering classes, they were active in procuring memebers, soon they had 70+ members and they had so much help they ended up with 2 people at every station. They helped out other local clubs and recieved help in return. At training days they required everyone to run a station for a few dogs and they trained you how to run a station. They worked very hard for a few years and then the club had enough workers that it was very easy in the following years. The one problem they discovered was they needed to teach a few more people to be chairman or Sec or gun capt or head marshall, but that will go quickly. They are very proud of their tests and strive to put on the best tests in the country.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Call me in 30 years

Bubba


----------



## Kelly Greenwood (Dec 18, 2008)

Bubba said:


> Call me in 30 years
> 
> Bubba


I don't think you are my type ;-) 

Breeder here, regards

P.S. hoping Bubba has a sense of humor


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

JTS, just so we are clear, nobody owes anybody an explanation about anything. If you don't want people moaning and groaning about things, and you say you have a reason that if everyone knew it they would understand, why not give the reason? At that point, anybody left moaning and groaning is pretty much definitionally unreasonable, no?


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Bubba said:


> Call me in 30 years
> 
> Bubba


oh boy....30 years ago I heard you were still putting pine cones in burlap sacks so you could buy yer first 10 speed bike...


----------



## kpolley (Jun 5, 2007)

I thought I would revive this old thread. The KCRC board is in the process of planning for our spring hunt test scheduled for late May. The board is reaching out to persons who are interested in helping with this event. If you posted or complained HERE IS YOU CHANCE!! Feel free to contact me or any other board member. We will find you a job and make this event happen. Kevin Polley 6606201163 or [email protected]. For a list of board members reference the club website @ kcrc.net.


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

Same weekend as KC HRC hunt test again...darn it!!!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

firehouselabs said:


> Same weekend as KC HRC hunt test again...darn it!!!


cool, the OP will have a test to exibit at ;-)


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> cool, the OP will have a test to exibit at ;-)


Not if I am HTS.

Best served cold regards

Bubba


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

Ken, you are sooooo bad  

Bubba, well, you are just Bubba. And that isn't necessarily a bad thing. Is frequently a humorous thing. And sometimes, well. This is supposed to be a family oriented board.


----------



## Tom. P. (Oct 20, 2010)

Usually we try to have all help lined up before even planning a test.And even then things always come up.Im sure they as club members feel bad enough already without having to listen to critisism.


----------



## davewolfe (Mar 22, 2010)

kpolley said:


> I thought I would revive this old thread. The KCRC board is in the process of planning for our spring hunt test scheduled for late May. The board is reaching out to persons who are interested in helping with this event. If you posted or complained HERE IS YOU CHANCE!! Feel free to contact me or any other board member. We will find you a job and make this event happen. Kevin Polley 6606201163 or [email protected]. For a list of board members reference the club website @ kcrc.net.


To clarify what keven was talking about, we need help (marshalling, gunning and most of all judging)
We hire a group to throw all of birds.

Thanks David


----------



## kpolley (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for the responses to offer help, keep them coming as we are putting a list together. If everyone does a little bit, no is over whelmed. Funny though I still have not heard from the OP. Maybe he has contacted another board member to volunteer?????


----------



## chessiedog (Oct 23, 2011)

Txcutter2 said:


> My understanding was they cancelled it due to lack of help, not flooding, not drought, not lack of funding, not lack of birds. Don't tell me you can't find boy scouts, girl scouts, ROTC, NHS members, 4-H, FFA kids, church groups, etc. in an area that populated. These orginazations need community service hours and are seen at hunt tests all over the place. This is an issue of someone not willing to get off their ass and find people to work an event which isn't a legitimate reason to cancel a test. Tests all over Texas were cancelled due to lack of water last year. That's a legitimate reason. And yes, I can comment about a public hunt test on a public forum. I'm sure there are some really great members of the club and they ought to be pissed off and disappointed that this was allowed to happen. Someone dropped the ball.


Actually it is that difficult to find help, especially on short notice if someone pulls out. Most groups are now wanting you to give them the money instead of working for it. This is what we ran into our past 2 HT's. Our club almost had to cancel our test last spring because lack of bird boys. We were fortunate we found enough people to work it. Although it did cost us about 1/3 more than it normally would and we had less people. We pulled it off by the skin of our teeth. Trust me, this was not a test we wanted to cancel (260+ entries). Luckily we pulled it off!

As a HT chairman you need to be grateful that they are still willing to put these on. Profits are shrinking, birds and land are harder to come by, and "good" judges and bird boys are becoming harder to come by.


----------

